# acute on chronic renal failure



## kjohnson (May 6, 2010)

Can anyone help me with a dx code for this? Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## sthibo (May 6, 2010)

Acute  584.9 
Chronic  585.9

 There is no combination code for these. I hope this helps.


----------



## kjohnson (May 6, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, but just wanted to bounce it off of someone else. Thanks for replying!


----------

